# AMD or INTEL ATI or NIVIDA



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

Im looking to buy a new system, whats the goods at the moment?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends, what will it be used for?


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

Games Photoshop web surfing, burning ripping, porn may be abit of web design, You know just the normal stuff


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

Budget?


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

no, not budget


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, it is NOT necessary to start two threads with the same topic. Please request one of them be closed.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> no, not budget


Haha. I meant budget as in how much do you have to spend?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

AT the moment its between Intel's 775 Quads or AMD's Phenom3's. If you have the $$ go i7 with DDR3 and you can run SLI or Crossfire.

ATI vs Nvidia is always a tennis match for who holds the best at the moment.  ATi was winning with their 4870x2 until Nvidia put out the GTX295.  So its a toss up for best card.

The best card for the budget is the ATi 4830.  For a $100 US it preforms excellently well, even better when crossfired. 

Really if you want to put out a budget we can formulate a few build options for AMD/Intel or CF/SLI.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

A $150 Phenom X2 hardly performs as well as the $120 E7400 in video games.

A $250 9800GTX gets whooped silly by the $140 4850.

So I switched to Intel and will be switching to ATI because, well, why pay more for less?!


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW mlee49 thats a truck load of stars you have there mate!!!! gratz


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

lol, I paid $140 for my HD4850 back in Sept 08 and have it clocked to 725Mhz 24/7 w/o any volt mods and while using the stock single slot cooler.  It will clock to 750Mhz also but I don't wanna kill my VRMs.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> WOW mlee49 thats a truck load of stars you have there mate!!!! gratz



Thanks!  Many of posts down, many more to go!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

Fleck said:


> A $150 Phenom X2 hardly performs as well as the $120 E7400 in video games.
> 
> A $250 9800GTX gets whooped silly by the $140 4850.
> 
> So I switched to Intel and will be switching to ATI because, well, why pay more for less?!



Phenom X2? Were talking Phenom *II* X4/X3, and both will whoop any intel dual core in multi-threaded apps and pretty much all single threaded. I'd say in the event of a Phenom II X4 and Core2Quad, depends. If it's a Q9450 and lower, go PII, Q9550/Q9650, Go with which you prefer. As for the graphics, a 4850 is better than a 9800GTX+ and even better with filters on. I have two 4830's myself and they're rockin.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fleck said:


> A $150 Phenom X2 hardly performs as well as the $120 E7400 in video games.
> 
> A $250 9800GTX gets whooped silly by the $140 4850.
> 
> So I switched to Intel and will be switching to ATI because, well, why pay more for less?!



Yea, i wasnt really thinking about a phenom x2, may be the phenom 2 940 (quad)
i think my current 6400+ BE @ 3.5  beats that new dule core anyway (even when its oc'd)


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

The Agena X2 matches the Conroe Series Dual Cores because it gets full use of the 2MB L3. It also beats all previous X2s.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

Overclocking? If so I'd say go with the Phenom II 940 with a 4870 x2 in xfire
Or an i7 with whatever graphix tickles your fancy.
Or if you got the big bux, run a quad setup with gtx 295's


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

last time i looked at the benchies, the 7750 x2 was only just beating the 6000+ x2, they didnt have a 6400+ benchmarked against it, when both were overclocked the 6000+ seemed to just come out on top, all were WAY under the 940


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

Amd? Intel? Ati? Nivida? 
Logitech Or Razor


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Amd? Intel? Ati? Nivida?
> Logitech Or Razor



Razer. Logisuck, well, sucks 
Logitech is good but Razer stuff has always been better to me.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

phenom x4 940 atw, 3dmark06 scores jumped from a single 8800gt 11250 using a amd 5000 BE 3.250ghz, with the phenom II, i got 14k something stock, when cpu oced 3.5ghz 15216, i can finally say i have a cpu that maxed out my 8800gt


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

Tbh, its kind of more personal choice when it comes to logitech and razor.
AMD + ATi for best performance per dollar
Intel + nVidia for fastest stuff available...however there is some arguments over that match up.
Or get Intel + ATi


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

intel nivdia are way over priced, just wait for am3 to catch up to intel, then all the prices should drop


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

way overpriced is an understatment!!!!!

Its like $2500+ for the i7 here in new zealand $500 for the PII 940


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Razer. Logisuck, well, sucks
> Logitech is good but Razer stuff has always been better to me.



LoL, I thougt they were both well respected Brands,
Why dose logitech suck?
What makes the Razor better?


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

500 that doesn't sound right troy, u saying for a whole complete amd system for 500?


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

mouse or speakers dont interest me, as long as they work lol


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> 500 that doesn't sound right troy, u saying for a whole complete amd system for 500?



No they were prices for the CPU only!!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> lol, I paid $140 for my HD4850 back in Sept 08 and have it clocked to 725Mhz 24/7 w/o any volt mods and while using the stock single slot cooler.  It will clock to 750Mhz also but I don't wanna kill my VRMs.



OFF topic:
i hear ya man... when you see those suckers hit 105C its a bit .  

but honestly, Volt mods are really the only thing that will pop those VRM's... Put some white silicone paste on those bad boys and clock that card untill it turns into a 4870 .

@ OP:
AMD/NVIDIA - always my fav - AMD BC the 940 is a great chip and a good gamer (internal mem controller, good MB choices, quad core) (and cheap) and nvidia because they have awesome drivers.   But make sure to get a phenom II if you go AMD...


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

lol dont listen too phanbuey, unless u wanna loose hard earned hardware, buy a gpu cooler with mx 2 silicone problem solved


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> OFF topic:
> i hear ya man... when you see those suckers hit 105C its a bit .
> 
> but honestly, Volt mods are really the only thing that will pop those VRM's... Put some white silicone paste on those bad boys and clock that card untill it turns into a 4870 .
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4cexc/ <--- ;-)


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> lol dont listen t*o* phanbuey, unless u wanna l*o*se hard earned hardware, buy a gpu cooler with mx 2 silicone problem solved



lol... Aftermarket GPU coolers tend to cool the gpu and not the VRM's 

@Flyordie... niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

troy only cost me $275 for my x940 with tax in Canada, but it was one those fluke days it was one sale, a day later it jump to $325 lol


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> mouse or speakers dont interest me, as long as they work lol



I would have said the same thing 2 weeks ago.
But I just bought a logitech G5, I swear its like a New  computer now  i love it, i cant beleave ive never owned anything better than a standard mouse untill now


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

Flyordie thats a low score with your hd4850, dont make sense my 8800gt beats u


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> troy only cost me $275 for my x940 with tax in Canada, but it was one those fluke days it was one sale, a day later it jump to $325 lol



nice Good Score , Im in New Zealand though, our $ pretty crappy at the moment, probly half US dolla


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

ill keep that in mind troy, not a big logi mouse/keyboard fan


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> Flyordie thats a low score with your hd4850, dont make sense my 8800gt beats u



hmm your right he dose have a low score for his set up, i get like 13400 with my set up,


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

you can get an 750a board for $50 and then grab another 8800GT if you can find one...  Or unload the 8800GT and grab 2 4830 1GB cards for some sweet Xfire action.  

HD4850's are bad at 3dmark 06 in comparison to the G92 - but they beat/match a 9800GTX in games.  Do a 3dmark vantage GPU score comparison and you'll see what i mean.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/576/7 - Vantage
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/576/6 - '06


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

didn't know that phan, so i take me getting 15216k in 06, is a respectable score


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> didn't know that phan, so i take me getting 15216k in 06, is a respectable score



that's a ***king awesome score


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you can get an 750a board for $50 and then grab another 8800GT if you can find one...  Or unload the 8800GT and grab 2 4830 1GB cards for some sweet Xfire action.
> 
> HD4850's are bad at 3dmark 06 in comparison to the G92 - but they beat/match a 9800GTX in games.  Do a 3dmark vantage GPU score comparison and you'll see what i mean.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/576/7 - Vantage
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/576/6 - '06



4850 crossfire is way stronger for me then the scores I had when I had 8800gt sli...

Here is a good test that a few people and me did over at OCN comparing a few popular choices from ATI

http://www.overclock.net/ati/466249-2x4830-vs-2x4850-vs-48701gb-thread.html


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh sorry, I have not redone that since I had the X2 3800+ Toledo.
Will edit in the new score in 10-15m.
Well, that was a fail...
It will run through it... but it fails to maintain clocks... the driver keeps dropping them back down to stock clocks upon re-entering 3D


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> didn't know that phan, so i take me getting 15216k in 06, is a respectable score



Its a respectable score for the card you have, ive got the 3870x2 and only get 13400 ish, if/when i get a quad in my setup id be getting 25000+


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

lol i knew something was up, thanks phan, i thought so myself, my phenom is only at 3.5ghz, nb 2.6ghz, htt 2.2ghz memory stock, low timmings


----------



## swimdude0614 (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Im looking to buy a new system, whats the goods at the moment?



seriously? this again? perhaps TPU should just start a section in the forums called "Pointless Debates" and in there will be a few various sub-topics: "Intel vs. AMD", "NVidia vs. ATI", "Chicken vs. Egg"


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

amd/ati has my vote, waiting to pick up 2 4870x2 in crossfire when prices dip lower


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is what I would get if I were you and did a rebuild right now:
Razer Deathadder, Phenom II, and a 4870 1GB (4870X2 if you can swing it) and a nice Corsair or equivalent PSU - keep the motherboard and re- use everything else...  Get another 4GB of matching adata sticks just for kicks (I love that ram.. so cheap yet so good)...

that will be a ton cheaper and have a better bang/buck than swapping to intel and buying an i7 with DDR3 and a new mobo (and re-installing windows etc etc.) P I T A  i say.   And you're GPU limited anyways-so thats where the majority of your dough should go.

then I would game untill my eyes melted... in aboiut 1 - 1.5 years you _might_ need to upgrade.


EDIT: razer deathadder review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Razer/DeathAdder/


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

swimdude0614 said:


> seriously? this again? perhaps TPU should just start a section in the forums called "Pointless Debates" and in there will be a few various sub-topics: "Intel vs. AMD", "NVidia vs. ATI", "Chicken vs. Egg"



LOL, this thred isnt a pointless debate, its not even a debate at all. just a bunch of questions, answers, opinions and statments about somthing we all share a commin intrest in


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2009)

swimdude0614 said:


> seriously? this again? perhaps TPU should just start a section in the forums called "Pointless Debates" and in there will be a few various sub-topics: "Intel vs. AMD", "NVidia vs. ATI", "Chicken vs. Egg"




Egg > Chicken


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

LMFO Egg < Chicken


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Egg > Chicken



  NO WAY MAN F* U!  CHICKEN FTW!


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2009)

Egg is circular, egg can't bounce but it can roll. Chicken can't fly but can glide, so if the chicken glides the egg can roll under the chicken, plus when chicken flaps its wings they lose feather whereas the egg doesn't have feathers so egg wins..................


----------



## swimdude0614 (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> LOL, this thred isnt a pointless debate, its not even a debate at all. just a bunch of questions, answers, opinions and statments about somthing we all share a commin intrest in



well, i'll give it to you there. if it was _completely_ pointless, i wouldn't have suggested starting it's own section. but there are so many of these threads. some of them even have helpful information in them! 

and, FWIW, the egg obviously came first. evolution!


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

yup, well its got over 50 replys in less than an hour, so its on ok thred i recon

Chicken is taster


----------



## swimdude0614 (Feb 26, 2009)

egg is required for chocolate cake though. and chocolate cake wins hands down.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

swimdude0614 said:


> egg is required for chocolate cake though. and chocolate cake wins hands down.



Chicken is required for Roast Chicken though, i would rather have a good roast chick any day, then have stright chocklet for desert


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

i second that, where talking about hardware who cares if who's chicken laid what egg lol, this thread is about helping people to choose this best hardware possible with out bricking the bank, and we all know intel/nivdia does that, so the question is why have this thread in the first place if we all know the answer


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, back to the hardwere, sorry got abit carryed away there


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

wtb troy your a class act dude lol


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Egg is circular, egg can't bounce but it can roll. Chicken can't fly but can glide, so if the chicken glides the egg can roll under the chicken, plus when chicken flaps its wings they lose feather whereas the egg doesn't have feathers so egg wins..................



LMFAO


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, so im still unsure, do i ditch my current setup or up grade?
is the G5 really that bad? i was told at the shop that it would increase my K/D ratio by at the very least 10%


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> i was told at the shop that it would increase my K/D ratio by at the very least 10%



LMAO.  oh man, that's precious.  no doubt the shop guys told u that.  that's like saying u'll get 10 horsepower from an intake 

you know what increases K/D? low ping and high framerate... oh, and knowing how to play!  i've always been crippled by slow hardware but i am on the top of the list in almost every COD4 game i play.  it's all about skill.  i use an Intellimouse 3.0 for god's sake... 'preferred mouse of gamers' MY ASS!!!


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fleck said:


> LMAO.  oh man, that's precious.  no doubt the shop guys told u that.  that's like saying u'll get 10 horsepower from an intake
> 
> you know what increases K/D? low ping and high framerate... oh, and knowing how to play!  i've always been crippled by slow hardware but i am on the top of the list in almost every COD4 game i play.  it's all about skill.  i use an Intellimouse 3.0 for god's sake... 'preferred mouse of gamers' MY ASS!!!



well, yup, your definetly right, framerate and ping. the only game ive been able to play and earn good rep was age of conan, even with bad internet i was still able to unload comcos and kick ass 
i do love my new mouse though


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 26, 2009)

the egg came first coz other animals not just chickens lay eggs

or

the original animals never used to lay eggs and evolved to lay them

go amd and unlock that 4th core mate!


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2009)

theres a fourth core?
Yea, i think i will go AMD, somthing feels good about it.may be its the fact ive alredy got a supporting motherboard or may be its becouse they still support my motherboard,


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump, this is a good thread


----------



## JATownes (Mar 1, 2009)

just stumbled across this thread.  LMFAO with the chicken/egg.  I say egg wins.  Just like AMD/ATI in $/fps.  

edit:  Still laughing.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 1, 2009)

pls stay on subject guys.... IMO... since you already have am2+ you can def go PII... maybe get a 4850x2 or a gtx 260/285... G5 is an awesome mouse IMO... idk your PSU... might want to go corsair or PPC&cooling if that PSU isn't good, but I really don't know anything about your psu


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 5, 2009)

So i guess thats it, AMD/ATI all the way then!!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 6, 2009)

in your case, yes... but I like intel/ATI for a complete new system


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 6, 2009)

n-ster said:


> in your case, yes... but I like intel/ATI for a complete new system



yea, just need to chuck a PII 940 in and sell the 6400+ an ill be laughing


----------



## n-ster (Mar 6, 2009)

haha... While I go buy my 1k$ i7 rig


----------

